# Sticky  Preventative Maintenance



## BikerDude5

Hey guys, I never found any topics with some general preventative maintenance so i thought id ask here. 

I bought a new 650i brute force and I would like to keep up with maintaining it to hopefully reduce the chances of mechanical breakdowns etc. what are some things to look out for or perhaps modify to improve the reliability ; greasing certain things, adjustments, tightening etc. Any known problems to expect and potentially fix? any info would be great!

Not to get off topic, but whats the correct/safest way to engage and disengage 4x4? 

I love the bike so far and want to keep it healthy so it keeps me happy lol


----------



## Polaris425

Best way to engage is to stop. Or at very least come close to stopping. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## DaveMK1

shifting from high to low and visa versa from a complete stop. dont try and do it while rolling. People hate me on trails cause I will pull off to the side to shift and they always think there is something wrong lol


----------



## hursteric

If you do alot of water riding keep a good eye on your diff oil. making sure it doesnt look like it has water in it and i would go through and grease everything that you can once or twice a month depending on the amount of riding and terrain you are in. I ride every weekend in mud water and sand. So i grease everything pretty often.


----------



## MinnKawi

Keep a close eye on the oil. Keep it full and changed often. That is the most important thing of all. I dont ride in mud or water so I have tapered my diff changes down to once per season. Still comes out clean.


----------



## Polaris425

I made this a sticky.... Let's fill it up w/ good info...

Props to the OP for the idea.


----------



## 2015brute

one thing to look out for, depending on what type of riding you do, is mud clogging the radiator. i have a 2015 brute 750 and from experience,and other brute owners, the radiator gets clogged easily when riding in mud. i cleaned mine after every ride and yet it still clogged up to the point where i couldn't go for more than a mile without overheating. that is what they call "the curse of a brute". i love my brute especially after i relocated the radiator. haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Kingsixx

I have a 2012 750 and after every ride, I would power wash the bike. After getting off as much mud, dirt, rocks and grime outta the thing as possible, I would spray a whole can of WD-40 over as much surface area of the bike as possible. Was told by a guy that fixes them that this prevents a lot of issues with quads of all types.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Check engine oil before you ride it. Every time. It only holds 2+ qts. If it leaks at all, it will starve your motor and spin a crank bearing. Install a catch can if you like to ride wheelies. Brutes push oil up the crankcase vent into the airbox. It will burn that oil and guess what happens next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66

2015brute said:


> one thing to look out for, depending on what type of riding you do, is mud clogging the radiator. i have a 2015 brute 750 and from experience,and other brute owners, the radiator gets clogged easily when riding in mud. i cleaned mine after every ride and yet it still clogged up to the point where i couldn't go for more than a mile without overheating. that is what they call "the curse of a brute". i love my brute especially after i relocated the radiator. haven't had a problem since.


The Brute is not the only brand to have this issue. I've seen Polaris Scrambler and sportsman, and Can Am Outlander and Renegades have the same issues.


----------



## MikeKymcoMXO700ILE

What happens next? Asking for a friend lol


----------

